# Rats sleeping outside house



## MaasBiolabs (Jun 29, 2012)

Hi all,

We've just got three new rats (all female, siblings) and all are young, no more than a few weeks old (have fur, but are very small). We've given them both a house with some bedding in but they have shown absolutely no interest in sleeping in it. When we had them out to play they all three loved cardboard tubes, so we tried a cardboard tube with bedding, but once in the cage they had no interest in that. Instead, they've been sleeping in a huddle in the shade underneath a balcony in the cage. We're not sure if they choose that corner because it's darkest, or warmest, or some other reason, but we're concerned they might be cold sleeping outside the house. The room the cage is in is generally very warm, but we're still concerned about what this might mean. We're still discovering what food they do/don't like, so can't yet try giving them treats and similar inside the house, but we were wondering if there might be another way to coax them into the house for their own good!


----------



## SezSorkin (Jun 11, 2012)

I wouldnt worry too much about it, they are huddled together so staying warm that way, my ratties hardly ever sleep in their house (sometimes to stash food in) they mainly use the hammock or of late the litter tray! If they were cold i imagine they would take themselves off into the house and stay warm there, so i wouldnt panic


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

They will go in the house when they are ready. No need to worry!


----------



## Nauseum (Mar 3, 2012)

They will switch sleep spots lots through out their lives. Don't worry and just give them lots of options. They will choose which spot they like at that current time!


----------



## Nickel (Jun 25, 2012)

My rats like to sleep in their hammock much more than their igloo! If they get too cold I'm sure they will go in the house, but they're probably keeping each other warm enough


----------



## Rat Daddy (Sep 25, 2011)

Nothing to worry about just toss in a few old sox. Your ratties will know what to do with them.


----------



## elliriyanna (Jul 27, 2011)

I would go for tissue  My rats love tissue and boxes  I wouldnt worry about sleeping outside the house ... But are they old enough to be away from their mom ?


----------



## MaasBiolabs (Jun 29, 2012)

Thanks for the replies all - it's good to know this doesn't sound like an issue! I've had rats before, but the previous bunch slept in their house from Day #1 and never even considered sleeping outside. @Elliriyanna, their mother is no longer in the world of the living, but I think this state of affairs has been the case for a few weeks (we got them off a breeder) and they seem reasonably comfortable being on their own We're keeping a close eye on them at the moment, but all seems ok (famous last words...)


----------

